# Proper way to sit and play a handheld.



## Reploid (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw tuts that tells you how to properly sit when you write, when you working on the computer, when you drive a car, when wathc TV, when you reading, but never saw one that tells you how minimaze stamina loss and keep your back healty when you try to play a game. Just resently I spent couple of hours with PSP (haven't done this in a while) in the car and now one of my blades is hurt a bit.

So I wanna to create a little exp-share discussion: which way to handheld a handheld videogame console (or a smartphone) you have found to be most comftable even for a big game session?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2013)

I like to play on my bed while laying on my side. Best way to play an handheld ever


----------



## Reploid (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I like to play on my bed while laying on my side. Best way to play an handheld ever


 
Best so far, but portable system meant to be played in other places as well.


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2013)

I play my handhelds on crowded trains. Sometimes I stand and play but because I leave for work pretty early, I usually get to sit down. It can be a little fiddly if you're crowded by people but the Gods of Gaeming give the strength to carry on gaeming.

Not he most comfy way to gaem in all honesty.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I like to play on my bed while laying on my side. Best way to play an handheld ever


I must agree, I also play on my back.



Reploid said:


> Best so far, but portable system meant to be played in other places as well.


I feel awkward gaming in public, but maybe im older then alot of you?


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 21, 2013)

Ive never played lying down I don't think, generally just sit as I would if I was watching tv. Don't normally play for long periods of time though


----------



## lismati (Aug 21, 2013)

I always thought it's like whatever floats your boat. My favorite position to play my handhelds is to sit in my ecopuf, as I usually play at home, and I've yet to find a more comfortable one. When I'm playing on the go, I don't really look for the optimal position, I'm just sitting on the bus, deciding to take out my 3DS, and I don't perform a 5 minutes choreography to look for the best way to sit.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 21, 2013)

I lay on my stomach, propping myself up on my elbows, arms at 30 degree angle to the bed. Perfect. Other than that, I can ussualy get away with gaming in all manner of positions without discomfort.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> I must agree, I also play on my back.
> 
> I feel awkward gaming in public, but maybe im older then alot of you?


If I play on my back or on my side, I can't keep it up for a long period of time. It's not really that comfortable. If I really want to play for hours, I just sit in a chair or a seat and often change my position a little bit.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 21, 2013)

Isaac said:


> I lay on my stomach, propping myself up on my elbows, arms at 30 degree angle to the bed. Perfect. Other than that, I can ussualy get away with gaming in all manner of positions without discomfort.


My issue is that my arms go numb if I put pressure on my elbows.


----------



## lismati (Aug 21, 2013)

This pretty much sums up my tries to play any handheld in my bed.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> My issue is that my arms go numb if I put pressure on my elbows.


Try throwing a pillow under your arms. Helps me when my arms go numb.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 21, 2013)

i place my 3DS on my computer bench and use my fingertips for the buttons.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 21, 2013)

Comfortable and best position are different.

The best position to prevent back ache, blade hurting, is to sit at on a chair at a table/desk. keep your back vertical and don't bend the head.
If it's heavily stylus oriented use the console stand provided with Kid Icarus to see in front of you. (I use it for DS too)


But I don't do it often as it's not the most comfortable to sit on a chair for me, I have few positions.

- Sitting position, I take the console in my hands and put them on my legs near the pelvis and bend the head. but it's that position which ends hurting your blades, neck, cervical vertebrae, or your bottom back.

- Sitting position, I take the console in my hands and put the console in front of my head, in hight position, left hand's little finger at the bottom of the console to maintain and stabilize it. (it acts as a console stand)
This is the position I use the most if I can't lay on my bed. but it ends being heavy on the arms, so I switch between this position and the one above.

- My preferred position is laying on my bed, on my back with a pillow behind my blades. I'm almost in a sitting position (between sitting and sleeping position), with legs straight on the bed.
the elbows are laying on the bed, and I'm holding the console in front of my head.
It doesn't have any constrain on the back or the head in this position, but sometime my hands ends numb because of the elbow being on the bed. it might compress the circulation, so I just lift my arms a little and the numbs go away, or I lay on the side a little with the console on the bed.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2013)

Hardcore players balance on one leg or pull off a handstand. When it's just a challenge to play the game, you know you're doing it right.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I like to play on my bed while laying on my side. Best way to play an handheld ever


 
Although initially comfortable, this position has one serious downside - it gradually makes my arm numb as the weight of my body rests on my forearm until it's completely unbarable.

Although I don't have an absolute favorite, I do like laying a few pillows on my bed and using them like a chair, resting my elbows on my knees as I play.


----------



## pasc (Aug 21, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> I must agree, I also play on my back.
> 
> 
> I feel awkward gaming in public, but maybe im older then alot of you?


That - I can agree to.

I also agree:

Handheld + Bed = Win !

You can't get this with consoles ( except if you set you room up specially for that reason.)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 21, 2013)

Being a RPG, a story type of game where you have to solve puzzles to proceed type of gamer, I make sure that I have my space, so I can think of what I have to do next. In car rides, I always sit at front, none of my sisters or brother's like the front, so I always sit up there and play on my 3DS or DSi, or PSP, or PS Vita.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 21, 2013)

If I do play at home, usually lay on my stomach on my bed. Anywhere else I just...sit, obviously.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hanging upside down in gravity boots is the only way to play.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 21, 2013)

I just sit however is comfortable.  That usually means feet on the floor, elbows on my knees, leaning forward with my 3DS parallel to the ground, or my feet up on the wall, reclined back as far as I can in my computer chair, and just going to town.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 21, 2013)

Usually on my stomach when I play at home. I try my best to play when I'm on the bus.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2013)

I hang in me chair or lay on bed and play games that way.

Dunno, as long as I can play games, I'm fine~


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 22, 2013)

pasc said:


> That - I can agree to.
> 
> I also agree:
> 
> ...


 
Well if the Wii U actually gets any games, consider it the king of the crop, like having the best of both words: Handheld gaming in bed with full blown HD consoles games and controls !


----------



## Par39 (Aug 22, 2013)

If playing on a sofa, I put my feet up on it, knees bent, leaning back against the arm rest and having the DS on my legs.
A bit like in this picture since it's hard to explain. On bed, use pillows to make a comfy spot to lean against and bend your knees until you have a nice angle to hold your DS in.


----------

